# My plug tester showes that



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

This is wired correctly ..

Really?:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

A backstab with a backwards loop to boot.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

That jumper should be green or bare.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

k_buz said:


> That jumper should be green or bare.


Only on the bottom half of the conductor. Then it should be white, as it is.

Unless you install the receptacle ground up. Then reverse the above.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Years ago I worked for an EC that charged a woman good money to do that to her entire house, so she would have 3-prong receptacles.

-John


----------



## RMatthis (Nov 9, 2009)

k_buz said:


> That jumper should be green or bare.


What you wanted to say is "that jumper shouldn't be there at all" Right? :thumbsup:


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

There to fool the inspector's plug in tester too.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

347sparky said:


> There to fool the inspector's plug in tester too.


There are testers that will detect bootleg grounds.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

347sparky said:


> There to fool the inspector's plug in tester too.


The home inspector passed it with flying colors...:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> There are testers that will detect bootleg grounds.


Which one?


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> There are testers that will detect bootleg grounds.


True, but if this was done years ago the inspector's tester may not have been anything more than a HD special.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> Years ago I worked for an EC that charged a woman good money to do that to her entire house, so she would have 3-prong receptacles.
> 
> -John


Funny thing is it is all BX so the ground is there even though that old BX is a crappy ground.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Which one?



http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=61-165


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've never used a Suretest, I'm assuming it checks for bootlegs by looking for an unusually low N-G resistance? Seems like you'd get false positives on circuits with low VD.

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It may compare the L-N voltage to L-G voltage as well.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Big John said:


> I've never used a Suretest, I'm assuming it checks for bootlegs by looking for an unusually low N-G resistance? Seems like you'd get false positives on circuits with low VD.
> 
> -John


Yep. The manual states it will indicate a false ground if the circuit is within 15' of the panel.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Now what if someone used a diode as that jumper?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

One thing I have found is that you get a false reading on Panel receptacles and others real close to the panel with that tester. I assume it would catch the one in Harry's picture.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

NRP3 must have me and Big John on his ignore list.:laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm just a little slow that's all. It's handy for finding bad connections like back stabs etc. Not the first time time I have said or done something dumb won't be the last either, carry on.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just messing with ya, and yes it is a handy tool.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It probably tells me more than I need to know, but also gets me more work. Amprobe and Extech have them now too.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> One thing I have found is that you get a false reading on Panel receptacles and others real close to the panel with that tester. I assume it would catch the one in Harry's picture.


That is on the second floor and it is the end of the circuit it goes through half the second floor and some lights on the first floor.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> This is wired correctly ..
> 
> Really?:blink::laughing::laughing:


I hope you didn't do that?:laughing:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Being its both ground and neutral it should have been half white and half bare.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> Yep. The manual states it will indicate a false ground if the circuit is within 15' of the panel.


Isn't it the other way around, more than 15 from panel?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I hope you didn't do that?:laughing:


Hell no.!..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Theriot said:


> Being its both ground and neutral it should have been half white and half bare.


Or Green..:laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It gets fooled on plugs that close to the panel.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> It gets fooled on plugs that close to the panel.


Does it?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It does and I believe it says so in the manual.


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Funny thing is it is all BX so the ground is there even though that old BX is a crappy ground.


 
could you not have connected a bare conductor to the metal box and used that for your plug ground?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

elecpatsfan said:


> could you not have connected a bare conductor to the metal box and used that for your plug ground?


That house was old BX but the should of at least did that ,But instead they cheated all the way.


----------

